# AES 10" Subwoofer 'budget SQ'



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I figured since these are still available for sale (AES - 10571 - 10" High Performance Subwoofer - OutfitterClearance.com) at $25 I should do a little review of them. I am mostly comparing these to subs in the $75-$100 range like eD O series, and Fi X's (my last two subs). So I purchased a pair of them and upon first inspection was very surprised. I didn't expect much at this price point but the subs are very solidly built. Nice cast baskets, beefy magnet, solid build quality, and good understated looks were all a plus. They have stick on foam gaskets for sealing them in standard mounting and foam gaskets on wood spacers for inverse mounting. Very sturdy gold terminals as well. No other frills, standard cardboard boxing, but well enough packaged so to avoid shipping damage. The T/S specs given by the manufacturer are very close, however fs is not given. It has been tested at 40hz, though. Here are some pics of them with a comparison to my old budget sq sub, an Fi X 12. Notice the magnets and basket in comparison.


























I had originally wanted to do the pair in a 1 cube sealed enclosure as WinISD puts these things at an ideal enclosure size of .49 cubes per driver, however some reading around here got me wanting to do a ported enclosure. So I modeled them in WinISD Pro for a while messing with tuning and overall volume. I ended up at a 32hz tuned 1.9 cu^ft box. Since it was designed for the center console of my van they are bottom mounted with a rear exit port. Here she is.


















For testing I placed the box behind the drivers seat so to more equally simulate a standard listening environment. Keep in mind this is in a full size conversion van so my cabin gain will be much less than a standard car. My front stage consists of morel mdt12's in the a pillars, infinity beta 6's in the doors, and some eD EHQS 8's in the doors running 250 to 63hz. I have the sub crossed at 63hz and 12db slope. It is running off a cadence txa3002 bridged for 600watts. This is a bit more than rated power, but they handle it easily. 

After setting the sub up I first listened to some of my more bass heavy music. I should say that my inclination is towards metal, however I do have a few cd's that are bass heavy. Good output with the pair, and decent extension down low, not notable though even with 32 hz tuning. These subs are not for rap. I rifled through a few more different types of music and was very pleased. I think the best quality of this sub in this enclosure is it's effortless blending. Do not take this the wrong way, the sub has very good clarity and excellent punch for things like double bass drums and the like. It just does it in such a way that it doesn't stand out from the music. The output is more than enough for me even without the amount of cabin gain they would have in another vehicle. I also think that this sub can really handle a decent amount more than 250w as rated. I have 600w on the pair and they take it effortlessly. Another note, I have noticed no mechanical noises from these either. 

The downs. I think they only real downside to this woofer is it's inability to reproduce the very low end of the spectrum. Under 30hz and there just isn't much. Maybe a sealed enclosure would help on this end. Since I listen mostly to metal I opted out of that enclosure type. I can just barely tell that it doesn't get as low as either of the two subs I have had before. If I had to find one other mark against it, it would be 8 ohms single voice coil so single sub wiring means your running less power.

So a quick conclusion. Pluses; super cheap, very good clarity and musical blending, low box size requirements, lower power requirements (saves you money on amplification as well), and did I mention super cheap! Negatives; low end extension. 

So go buy a pair for your girl or on a budget and be surprised!


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

FINALLY!!!! 

I've been waiting for a review like this. You did an excellent job might I add. Good thorough review. 

I purchased and received a pair this monday and can't wait to listen to them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good punch and clarity, $25, and 8-ohms? Sounds like I have found a winner to my quest for a good computer subwoofer...


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Think these would work well in a .6 cube sealed enclosure? Maybe better low end that way? or should I add .1 cubes worth of wood block? 500rms total for 2?


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

3 of these sealed could be fun in the xB


----------



## google123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have two of these and have run one in a sealed wally world box that has about .85 cubes and it pounds pretty good. i want to try the other one in a vented enclosure. what space should i run and could someone maybe provide a drawing or something for a truck style vented enclosure.. thanks.

Also, the sealed box i have it wired to an eclipse XA-1000. The amp is rated at [email protected], [email protected], the sub, being an 8-ohm, about how much power is it really getting from the amp???? how can I find out??? I figure maybe around 100-150 watts or so, maybe, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well for a single .6 sealed should do well. I would add a bit of wood to make it .5 cubes, but you can always try that if .6 doesn't do it for you. They take 250w rms each but I am running mine on 300w each without a problem. 

As far as a truck style ported enclosure for just one i would probably run it at about 1 cube ported.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well for a single .6 sealed should do well. I would add a bit of wood to make it .5 cubes, but you can always try that if .6 doesn't do it for you. They take 250w rms each but I am running mine on 300w each without a problem. 

As far as a truck style ported enclosure for just one i would probably run it at about 1 cube ported.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one of these in a home theatre with ~35watts. Sounds very good. I def. need to buy a new amp for it tho. The other one has yet to see power


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Update: Still running these only in a new car. I had to re-seal the surrounds on both because they started separating. I have heard a few other people who have had this issue. Otherwise still going strong. Too bad they are no longer available. Anyone have some more they want to sell?


----------

